# blood sugar levels



## Lynne44 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, we need some advice.  My husband has been on the low calorie diet (800cals a day) for 3weeks.   Initially his blood sugar went down to. 5.5 form 9.6, it has now crept up to 6.1-6.3.  Is there a reason for this and if so what can we do to rectify it?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 15, 2016)

when is your husband testing at the moment........?

if its in the morning then it might just be a small fluctuation to the new diet, his liver giving a little extra help due to the calorie restriction......

its not a significant change though, that's a valid point to note....


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 16, 2016)

novorapidboi26 said:


> when is your husband testing at the moment........?
> 
> if its in the morning then it might just be a small fluctuation to the new diet, his liver giving a little extra help due to the calorie restriction......
> 
> its not a significant change though, that's a valid point to note....


Need more info Lynne. Those figures are not too bad. As Novorabidboi says if that blood test is after a meal or when waking it makes a differance


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

Those aren't bad numbers at all @Lynne44 - there can be some natural variations e.g. my waking levels have varied between 5.2 and 6.3 this week, so nothing to be worried about as things stand. Continue to monitor things and let us know how he gets on


----------

